# My collection so far



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

*My collection so far and new bits coming in*

Here is my small but very quickly growing collection, A few bits from when I started. I will update as new bits come in :thumb:









































































:thumb:

A few bits that came today


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice... hex logic pads are awesome, you will need more though as the orange are heavy cut. The white polishing pads are great, and then maybe the black finishing pad, you should then have the pads you need to do most cars :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

big ben said:


> nice... hex logic pads are awesome, you will need more though as the orange are heavy cut. The white polishing pads are great, and then maybe the black finishing pad, you should then have the pads you need to do most cars :thumb:


Thanks for the info :thumb: Off I go to buy some more :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Few new bits that came through the other day










And some mf from the chemical guys group buy :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Collection looks good, will only get bigger


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Collection looks good, will only get bigger


You know it :lol: I keep buying a load on payday and say to my self right no more then I find my self buying bits through the month :lol:

Pressure washer and foam lance this month :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> very nice :thumb:


Thank you I'm still working on it :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You have more than enough to make a car look mint Kempe!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Collection . you have Ice applicator pad but where is the turtles !


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> You have more than enough to make a car look mint Kempe!


Thank you, I need more stuff it's not a need it's a want :lol: welll and a need


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice Collection . you have Ice applicator pad but where is the turtles !


I brought them on offer I think it was 3 for the price of 2. I didnt need anything else so I thought I would give them a go :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of bits that came today :thumb:

First up we have 









Then we have :argie:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't wait to use this wax


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

A few new bits that came through today 

First a few MF









And then Blacklight, V7 and z-16


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

nice collection Ive only been on here a few months and spent load lol, my black light kit also arrived today 

i do exactly what you do spend loads on paypal and then try to stop haha :doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

samwyard said:


> nice collection Ive only been on here a few months and spent load lol, my black light kit also arrived today
> 
> i do exactly what you do spend loads on paypal and then try to stop haha :doublesho


I am not stopping :lol: I will be back on the paypal in a moment going to get a few more bits


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> I am not stopping :lol: I will be back on the paypal in a moment going to get a few more bits


haha, hence why i say try to stop,ive got to an order on various websites then just as im bout to click pay i press X lmao

so far this month i have got

werkstat acrylic kit
foam lance & magifoam
Mags APC 
Auto smart Tardis , G101
CG radiant finish kit
umm envy brushes
mags endurance
and forgotten the rest

my bank account is about £350 lighter thou :doublesho


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

samwyard said:


> haha, hence why i say try to stop,ive got to an order on various websites then just as im bout to click pay i press X lmao
> 
> so far this month i have got
> 
> ...


Easy on there buddy! I know that feeling spent so much too have to sneak most of it straight to the garage so the other half don't see it!!!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great collection, how's the hex logic pad working?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Kempe,

Whats the bottle on the left hand side with the yellow stuff in?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

burger said:


> Kempe,
> 
> Whats the bottle on the left hand side with the yellow stuff in?


That is a bottle of chemical guys v7 buddy :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

kempe said:


> That is a bottle of chemical guys v7 buddy :thumb:


Just like in the description i did'nt read haha!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

burger said:


> Just like in the description i did'nt read haha!! :tumbleweed:


It's ok buddy I do it all the time :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

black_civic_si said:


> Great collection, how's the hex logic pad working?


Not had a chance to give them a go yet :buffer:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

u need more zaino :devil:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-tom- said:


> u need more zaino :devil:


I know I will be ordering some the end of this month :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-tom- said:


> u need more zaino :devil:


or you could give me some of yours :lol:


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

wet mirror finish on black and metallic colors is awesome


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just an update on my stuff to date :thumb:














































Don't laugh at my pressure washer :lol: A friend gave me it, never been used and still in the box! Does the job untill I get a new one :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice man i cant wait to move and get my self a garage so i can keep my business stuff from my own 

just a question where do you get all your stuff from?


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

u need some of my nice shiny ag bottles to tidy things up lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> Nice man i cant wait to move and get my self a garage so i can keep my business stuff from my own
> 
> just a question where do you get all your stuff from?


85% of my stuff is from chemical guys site ( HERE ) 

I love the chemical guys stuff, The rest I buy here and there when I see a good deal :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> u need some of my nice shiny ag bottles to tidy things up lol


ag? never heard of that :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> ag? never heard of that :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Oh you mean the only ag thing I have :lol: alloy wheel seal :lol:

All on its own :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> Oh you mean the only ag thing I have :lol: alloy wheel seal :lol:
> 
> All on its own :thumb:


give it to me then :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> give it to me then :lol:


you want it?


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> you want it?


no its **** :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> no its **** :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yep I agree with that gave it a go the other day and it's worse then leaving your alloys unsealed :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> Yep I agree with that gave it a go the other day and it's worse then leaving your alloys unsealed :thumb:


lol,i use lots of autoglym as iv been going to my rep for the past 8 years and gives my very good deals and lots of there stuff is very good but lots of it is crap,well crap in comparison with some stuff


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-damon- said:


> lol,i use lots of autoglym as iv been going to my rep for the past 8 years and gives my very good deals and lots of there stuff is very good but lots of it is crap,well crap in comparison with some stuff


Yep I agree 100% with you, but I havent used ag stuff the only thing I have used is the wheel seal that has put me off :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

On the way and soon to be added 

Supernatural hybrid :thumb: & 200ml pot of supernatural


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just done a quick clean and tidy of a bit of me stuff :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing collection there Kempe, very tidy and organised...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice collection mate. Where did you get your multi-packs of yellow foam apps? I'm looking to buy some


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Those drying towels look like the blue asda ones? I think their ok, but most on here disagree. Great collection btw


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Nice collection mate. Where did you get your multi-packs of yellow foam apps? I'm looking to buy some


I think they were from the bay of evil buddy :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> Those drying towels look like the blue asda ones? I think their ok, but most on here disagree. Great collection btw


Yes buddy they are the asda ones been using a while and not had a problem with them yet :thumb:


----------



## 1984clg (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you tried all your dodo juice wax's, if so which one do you think is best?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

1984clg said:


> Have you tried all your dodo juice wax's, if so which one do you think is best?


I have tried all of them and it's hard to pick one  My favs have to be

SN 
Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition

For me them 2 would be my go to waxes


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice collection there Kempe, keep up the good collection :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice collection there Kempe, keep up the good collection :thumb:


With another baby on the way think I will have to hold off for a bit :lol: How you doing buddy?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations are in order my friend, great news.

Not doing to bad thanks kempe, hows things for you, all set for chritmas.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Congratulations are in order my friend, great news.
> 
> Not doing to bad thanks kempe, hows things for you, all set for chritmas.


Yeah just about getting there almost sorted :wall: How about you? you sorted yet? thanks buddy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great collection you got there buddy.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Great collection you got there buddy.


Thank you buddy its getting there just need a few more bits


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

kempe said:


> Thank you buddy its getting there just need a few more bits


That's always the way mate :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a quick update after a tidy up of my stuff


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice collection what's your fave wax out of those?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nally said:


> Nice collection what's your fave wax out of those?


Thanks and I would say the rubbish boys wax


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Over BOS?:doublesho

Not doubting you, looks like I need to try it .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Over BOS?:doublesho
> 
> Not doubting you, looks like I need to try it .


Yep I would rather use it then BOS :thumb:


----------

